# Frame Sizing



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Am 6', 88cm "cycling" inseam. Seat height is 78cm. 

Anybody else near these dimensions? If so:

1)What size frame are you riding?
2) What is the drop from seat top to handlebars?
3) How many spacers do you have between top of headset crown and stem? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I'm 6'-2" with a saddle height of 80cm and inseam of 35 inches (88cm). I'm on a XL (57) frame. The XXL (59) was too long in the top tube for me and the longer wheelbase made the bike feel more "sluggish" and less responsive for me. Saddle to handlebar drop is about 3.5" inches using 3 cm of spacers (2 large and 2 small).


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm 6'0 with the same inseam and 79cm saddle height. Riding a 57cm (XL). I have two 10 mm spacers under the bar and the saddle to HB drop is 12cm. All dimensions came from a ProFit I had done.


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Am exactly the same except I have 30mm under the stem to reduce the drop. I still feel the bike is too big at times. 

Lee


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Does it feel to big or are you stretched out on the long TT the XL has? What size/rise of stem are you using, Are you using a HB with a long reach? I had a few issues with the frame until I had a proper fit. After the fit, I went to a 10cm stem -6 position, and after too many years being uncomfortable with "ergo bars" I went back to traditional bars (Ritchey WCS OS traditional bend). One other thing that helped with the fit was a change to a Zero setback seatpost. Just my two cents, but I can't underestimate the importance of a proper fit. After the fit, my power meter numbers were higher and six hours in the saddle is not an issue any more.


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. 

Strange, it seems we are discussing the exact issues I have. I am using a 10cm stem (Ritchey WCS 4Axis) in the -6 position. Using a Chorus Carbon seatpost with some setback (but not an issue), and am using Ergo Easton Equipe EC90 bars. Have 30mm of spacers in but could easily remove 10mm. 

Have determined that part of the problem is the drop on the bars is too great. Everything else seems to be good (I'm not against the rail stops on the saddle). 

You are right though, the top tube is very long for the size, yet it seems to work. What model are you riding? Mine is a 555. Want to switch to a 585 but the seat angle difference would actually add another 5mm to the top tube. 

Your thoughts?

Lee


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Lee,

Sounds like we are built the same with a long inseam and shorter trunk. Now, I'm on a 565 that is a warranty frame replacement from an 05 555. When I had the 555, I ran a 10cm stem and felt a bit stretched. With the taller head tube on the 565, same as the 585, the bar was effectively raised and brought back a bit over the 555. I know I'm going to get flack on this, but I think the 565 is the sleeper of the Look line. I have done some long hauls on a riding partners 585 with my Zonda's (both bikes Campy Record) and could barley tell a difference.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Just for info, I ran across some 06' 565's at a decent price $1,900.00 including shipping at 
http://www.ediscountbike.com/pc-111...road-race-bike-frameset-free-us-shipping.aspx


----------

